# Costume trophy ideas



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

I made trophies for the scariest, funniest, most original and best overall costumes for our halloween party last year. I attached Dollar Tree skeletons to the top of small plastic pumpkins with appropriate decorations. For the best overall costume I attached a skull to the top of a painted wine bottle. They turned out pretty good but I want to do something different this year. Does anyone have suggestions? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I've done Paper mached over DT barbie dolls, sunk the feet into a disposable cup filled with plaster to make them free standing and then hit them with metallic spray paint. Doing the paper mache allows me to "sculpt" lumps, bumps and humps on my dolls, add horns, style the hair into freak shapes, making each one different.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

That sounds awesome Stinkerbell. Do you have any pictures you can post?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Tvling, I repurpose real Trophies. 
Picked some up at thrift stores & flea markets & also got all of my nephews old Hockey ones. 
Here are some pictures of 2015 & 2016 Trophies. I LOVE doing these!! Can't wait to get started on this years. Our theme is Saturday Nightmare Fever!!



















































I lo


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Bethany. Those are amazing. Im gonna search craigslist for unwanted trophies.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Tvling
I have quite a stock pile now! Looking forward to getting to work on this years. May do some skeleton posing along with disco balls. 
I'll try to remember to post them here.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Hope to see some soon.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Those are some great one... I've toyed with the idea of remaking old trophies, just never got around to doing it but you have inspired me.


----------



## bmcgee72 (Sep 24, 2017)

*My Trophies*

Dollar store has everything you need. I have a lip sync Halloween party so a lot of them are based on performances.They evolved over the years. This year I am going to re-purpose old trophies I found at a flea market.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

bmcgee72, Those are awesome. This year our theme is torture so I think I'm going to do something like a meat cleaver in a piece of wood or plies (like dentists use to pull your teeth). I love yours!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

This years first place trophies for Best Costume & Spookiest Dish. Also going to do 2nd place trophies as I got a box of free trophies on Facebook Marketplace!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Those are awesome!!! I usually do trophies for scariest costume, funniest costume, most original costume, best overall costume and best dish. I love making the trophies each year. It's not as much hard work as the props for the party. It's kinda therapeutic.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

sanket2875 said:


> can you show pics of plastic pumpkins? I am interested to show it.


Sanket2875, I'm terrible at remembering to take pictures. I forgot to take any pics of the trophies prior to the party the first two years. I remembered last year and am going to do better from now on. I found pics of the prize funniest and scariest winners from the year that I did the pumpkins. I tried to crop the pics to show just the trophy but they didn't turn out very well. The funniest one is a skeleton with a purple tutu and a purple sash that says Funniest. You can kind of see it it the picture. The guy holding the scariest has it turned around backwards but it's also a skeleton on a pumpkin with a small skeleton head at the bottom with lots of blood on them. His sash says Scariest.


----------

